# Comcast (Richmond, VA) blocking me from recording HD versions of HBO, Showtime, Starz



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

OK. Help me with this????

I can *Not* Record HBO, Showtime, and Starz HD. Tivo says "will delete after 90 minutes."

I can Record Standard Def HBO, Showtime, and Starz channels no problem.

Comcast certainly allows their DVR's to record these channels. When I called, they blamed Tivo and said it was a Tivo problem.

One friend has my same setup (Tivo HD with Multistream CableCard)...and the same exact issue.

Even wierder...another friend has a Series 3 (and two CableCards) and he can record all 3 HD channels mentioned.

Does it have something to do with my Multistream card? Is this a Tivo problem...or a Comcast problem?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It sounds like Comcast has set the CCI Byte to 0x03. That is the setting used for PPV broadcasts, and as you can see, only allows a DVR to keep it for 90 minutes. According to FCC rules, it can only be used for PPV (and similar). Not for HBO/SHO type stuff.

You need to contact Comcast again, and go up a level or two. Tell them you will file an FCC complaint unless they let you speak to someone in charge. Then explain to them what they have done, and it should be corrected.

If not, then file that FCC complaint. The FCC will spank them.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Can you elaborate a little more on the CCI Byte? 
Who (at Comcast) manages this? 

I'm sure the "0x03" settng is the issue. I'm gong to have to explain what this is to about 5 people at Comcast prior to getting to someone who knows what they are doing.

Is this something to do with the Head-end? 

Thanks "astrohip" for your help!!!!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cmshep222 said:


> Can you elaborate a little more on the CCI Byte?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=384240

This is a recent thread with a lot more info, including how another TiVo user managed to get it changed.

Good luck!


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

Also, FYI, you can see the CCI byte set on programming you're currently receiving, by going into the Diagnostics display: _TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Account & System Informatiom -> Diagnostics._


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

cmshep222 said:


> I can *Not* Record HBO, Showtime, and Starz HD. Tivo says "will delete after 90 minutes."


What is the card reporting as the CCI value whe you're tuned to one of these channels (It's on the Conditional Access cablecard screen)? If it's reporting 0x03, then it's a comcast problem.



cmshep222 said:


> I can Record Standard Def HBO, Showtime, and Starz channels no problem.


This is actually irrelevant. Every channel has it's own copy protection setting, so it's very possible that they're not configured equivalently.


----------



## Steve in Florida (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't get any of my "On Demand" programs on my new Tivo HD. Tivo says it can't be done. They play on my other Tivo which is not HD. 
Steve in Florida


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

FYI...checked the Diagnostics through my Tivo...HBO and Startz HD are showing up with the CCI byte set to 0x03 on these channels. Actually, Tivo (once again awesome customer service) is contacting Comcast on my behalf as it appears these channels are setup wrong at the headend. 

For an Apples to Apples comparison...I am in Chesterfield County...just outside Richmond, VA. My friend residing in the City of Richmond (with my same Comcast CableCard/Tivo setup) is able to Record these with no issues!!

I guess the CCI Byte problem is specific to the headend in Chesterfield County (VA) Comcast.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steve in Florida said:


> I can't get any of my "On Demand" programs on my new Tivo HD. Tivo says it can't be done. They play on my other Tivo which is not HD.
> Steve in Florida


The HD TiVos don't do SDV, VOD or PPV innately.

BTW, you might find better responses if you post in a thread related to that question.


----------



## jbjust (Jan 26, 2007)

cmshep222,

I have been fighting with Comcast of Chesterfield about EXACTLY this issue for a month now. The CCI Byte is set incorrectly for those channels and I am very upset as I wanted to tape the John Adams miniseries coming on HBO.

I have called Comcast several times but it is like trying to explain to a 3-year-old how to drive a car. I've also gotten Tivo involved and continually escalated it (they claim to have a special group at TIVO that focuses on getting these issues resolved). 

I don't have time to fool with it anymore. I'm just getting HBO and STARZ as a free promotion right now and don't feel like wasting my time dealing with it. I pass the gauntlet to you!


----------



## jbjust (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm still fighting with Comcast, but have scheduled a Fios install for next week. I think that might be the only way to resolve the situation.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

JBJUST...does Fios offer CableCards in Chesterfield county? I was told by their Sales team "No". 

Apparently, they have a temporary waiver (or something like that), so they said. 

If they do offer CableCards...let me know how things work out...I have the ability to switch to Fios as well.


----------



## jbjust (Jan 26, 2007)

I never actually spoke with the local FIOS office, I was quoted a price for the cable cards from the 1-800 number and there have been a number of folks on this board from Richmond with FIOS, so I didn't think it was an issue.

Apparently, this thread has been linked from the Consumerist blog: http://consumerist.com/369482/hbo-using-tivos-macrovision-drm-to-restrict-john-adams-miniseries

I found the executive customer service number for Comcast from Consumerist and just called them. They were suppposedly shocked at the non-responsiveness of Comcast Chsterfield. I feel like we might get a resolution soon.

By the way, I ran the numbers and I would save over $50/month switching to FIOS and my internet speed would triple. I'm just a little afraid of the FIOS pixelation problem others have had.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Update for 3/20:

HBO HD has been fixed. I am now able to record with no (90 minute delete). Showtime HD has been fixed as well.

Starz HD still has the problem. I still get the ANNOYING "will delete in 90 minutes" on Starz HD.


----------



## jbjust (Jan 26, 2007)

I received this email from Comcast this morning, maybe it explains some of the resolution of the issue:

"The head end has tried a permission change on your account to see if this may resolve your issue. Can you let me know as soon as possible whether or not you are still receiving that message, please?"

The message he is referring to is the "delete in 90 minutes" message.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Is your HBO HD now working? Is Starz HD working? Still No Starz HD for me.

Who are you speaking with at COmcast? Is there an 800#?


----------



## jbjust (Jan 26, 2007)

I called the executive service number in Philadelphia and finally got somebody's attention. Let me keep working with it for a few days and see if I can get it resolved with them. I'll post updates here and will make sure not to let them off the hook until yours works as well.

I'm not home, so I don't know what's working right now.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Clarifying some outside confusion with the John Adams series. 

Now that the CCI byte has been corrected for HBO HD, I have successfully recorded, watched, stored, and re watched John Adams. 

The Comcast CCI byte setting was the issue with recording John Adams...and (previously) anything else on HBO HD.

Now only if Comcast (Chesterfield County VA) would fix Starz HD!


----------



## jbjust (Jan 26, 2007)

I just heard from the guy at Comcast that they changed their settings with respect to HBO HD this weekend to see if it fixed the problem. I told him that it appears to have fixed the problem for at least me and one other person in Chesterfield, but that StarzHD still would not record. I suspect they'll roll the fix out to the other channels, here was the email I got from him this morning:

"Thank you very much. It is my understanding they only adjusted HBO. I will relay this information to the head end and will follow up with you as we go along. 



Thank you for your patience."


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Since you are communicating with them...let them know it is 3 people. My brother (also in Chesterfield with Tivo HD) said HBO HD now works for him as well...but not Starz HD. Same as me.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Final resolution on 3/25.

Starz HD now works fine as well. The CCI byte issue with Comcast (Chesterfield, VA) has been resolved.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

cmshep222 said:


> OK. Help me with this????
> 
> I can *Not* Record HBO, Showtime, and Starz HD. Tivo says "will delete after 90 minutes."
> 
> ...


I would just cancel hbo, showtime and stars and get blu-ray player and rent blu-ray dvds from netflix.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks tootal2 for your thoughts. 

Maybe that post would be better suited for a "BluRayCommunity" site, not a tivo site.

BluRay is cool though...price just needs to get under $200 before I'll ever buy one.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi folks,

It has recently come to our attention that some of our subscribers using Comcast experienced issues recording shows on HBO, Showtime and Starz in the Richmond Virginia area. We wanted to let you know that we are aware of the issue and have worked with Comcast to correct it. The channels were marked for copy protection in error. We believe that this issue has substantially been resolved and will make sure that we take appropriate action for anyone that brings these types of problems to our attention in the future. We appreciate our subscriber's help in identifying such problems. We take such reports seriously and want to take appropriate actions to get them resolved as appropriate.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## gowanus (Apr 17, 2010)

TiVoStephen said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It has recently come to our attention that some of our subscribers using Comcast experienced issues recording shows on HBO, Showtime and Starz in the Richmond Virginia area. We wanted to let you know that we are aware of the issue and have worked with Comcast to correct it. The channels were marked for copy protection in error. We believe that this issue has substantially been resolved and will make sure that we take appropriate action for anyone that brings these types of problems to our attention in the future. We appreciate our subscriber's help in identifying such problems. We take such reports seriously and want to take appropriate actions to get them resolved as appropriate.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen,

My girlfriend and I have had this same problem with Time Warner Cable in Brooklyn since last summer. Specifically, we notice that Time Warner insists on using the CCI 0x03 Byte Code with most (but not all) MLB Extra Innings games. We've discussed this problem with dozens of people at Time Warner. Typical responses include, "we're not responsible for TiVo technical issues." We're checked with InDemand and TiVo, and they agree that this is a setting that Time Warner controls.

So we continue to make outraged calls to Time Warner. But as hard we try, we just can't get any results. At this point, the only reason we keep Time Warner is because we can use our TiVo HD (which we love) with their cable card. But we're also humungous baseball fans (of an out-of-town team), and we both work late, and we feel bummed out as all hell when we get home and find that our TiVO is deleting the game beginning 90 minutes after start time. Ahhh!

Can you help us with this problem? Or do you know who can?

Thanks,
Sad TiVo users in Brooklyn


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

gowanus --call Time Warner and tell them that you will switch to RCN, because RCN knows how to handle the CCI bite correctly.


----------

